# sewer laser target lenses



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

have several here, one appears brand new, other as seen in pic shows some wear. $20 and you pay postage.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but how are these used?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

the laser is programmed to whatever % of slope and the alignment you desire. here is a picture that i didn't waste much time looking for. we used red dot lasers, this one in pic is green. as you can see, this pipe needs to be raised some and taken a little to the left to put the beam in the bullseye....giving it the proper slope and alignment.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Not if you work with some of the morons around here Gene. You just bump the remote and all of a sudden you're right on grade. We fired a guy two years ago for that. It ended up with us having to dig up about 150' run of rcp pipe and having to relay it. Needless to say I wasn't very happy having to do it twice


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

dayexco said:


> the laser is programmed to whatever % of slope and the alignment you desire. here is a picture that i didn't waste much time looking for. we used red dot lasers, this one in pic is green. as you can see, this pipe needs to be raised some and taken a little to the left to put the beam in the bullseye....giving it the proper slope and alignment.


Thats pretty cool, what kind of laser do you use?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Who knew those guys playing in the dirt liked things so exact.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i own a leica piper 100. and a laser alignment 4700. leica and laser alignment are the same company.


----------

